# Waterford RS22 Fixte



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Several people have just not been paying attention (Love does that to you, I guess). So for them that missed here is my new beater, all pimped out. Only change I have made since this post is to ride the thing 400 miles and swap the Salsa stem for a TTT that fixes my position. After 400 miles it is pretty much dialed in and I'm loving it....*


I'm not sure how it all started. There are several options;

1) I had a pair of rims that didn't have a bike.
2) My Waterford RS22 rode so well I wanted a fixte just like it.
3) Waterford came out with a new Stainless Steel lug set.

Whatever the reason back in March I placed my order with Waterford for a new RS22 set up for fixed or SS long distance road riding. I went with a really light purple paint (it looks white) with a red to blue pearl fade. It looks great in the sunlight.

Then I got talking it over with the guys and we decided to pimp the thing out.

I ordered Paul's take off of the classic Mafac Racer Brakes which require a special placement for the braze on bosses. While I was on the phone with Paul I asked about a set of 28h hubs; they don't offer their hubs in 28 drilling but since he had a production run in the works they whipped me up a set. 

Thanks Paul.

Gotta have a Chris King headset (threaded of course). Salsa bar and stem. Eno crankset and freewheel. Phil BB, Thomson post, Brooks Swift saddle and my favorite Campy Record levers. I was thinking about trying to find a USA pedal set but since I run SPD's on all my other bikes I decided to stick with Shimano.

The parts came in a couple of months ago so I built the wheels, installed the levers and taped the bars so when the frame finally arrived it only took a couple of hours for the final build.

I've only ridden the thing 50 miles or so but I like it fine. We will do a century tomorrow so I should have it dialed in soon.

Life is good.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

*Wow*

That is not an ugly build. Seriously, one of the coolest bikes I have ever seen.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Very sweet build...*

...as if we'd see you with anything else  

Maybe it's just heatstroke or something, but the frame looks substantially larger than most of your other bikes that we've seen (I went back and looked for your Rambo)--what's up with that?


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Nice and..*

glad your back, I was beginning to have MB1 withdrawel.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

*WoW*

Your gunnar is going to find out you left her for something younger and sweeter looking.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

That's pretty close to perfect IMO. 

Three bottle cages on the fixie too. Nice!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Wow MB1 you REALLY know how to make an entrance! Welcome back and that is a gorgeous bicycle. Really fantastic build! Looking forward to seeing it modeling around DC.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*It is the camera angle.*



The Walrus said:


> ...as if we'd see you with anything else
> 
> Maybe it's just heatstroke or something, but the frame looks substantially larger than most of your other bikes that we've seen (I went back and looked for your Rambo)--what's up with that?


I took that shot pretty close to the ground so the top looks funny. My Rivendell is a 58cm, both of my Waterfords are 58.5cm. Who can tell the difference?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

*whys.*

why the "mafacs" (pauls)? tire clearance?
why the threaded HS since your other aterford is "aheaded"?
why record levers when you seem to be seen exclusively in shimano?
why the rear brake on a fixte?


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

Does the ENO freewheel not make it a SS instead of a Fixte?


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

*That's ... just ...*

nice. Really nice.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Perfection, as usual. Let us know how that crank works out, pretty crazy lookin' thing. The levers look awesome against the stem. Just awesome. Seeing those hubs built up makes me wish I ordered silver instead of the black.


----------



## zooog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice bike. Enjoy


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Fixed + Free = Fixtee*



52-16SS said:


> Does the ENO freewheel not make it a SS instead of a Fixte?


I love riding fixed and SS equally. The first couple of rides I rode it free, now I am riding it fixed.

Great fun either way.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Style, man.*



colker1 said:


> why the "mafacs" (pauls)? tire clearance?
> *Paul makes great brakes but mostly I got these for that "Old School" look. It is a nice bonus that they work great too.*
> 
> why the threaded HS since your other aterford is "aheaded"?
> ...


12345


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

Super sweet build as always. I gotta get me one of those Saturday afternoon bike shop jobs.  

I'm surprised to see those Conti tires on it. You're gonna go through that racing rubber by the end of the month. The front is only 22mm wide. That's going against the grain for you isn't it? MissM's pace setting has you scrambling for every advantage doesn't she?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

biknben said:


> MissM's pace setting has you scrambling for every advantage doesn't she?


Truer than you could possibly know. I put a slightly taller gear on the new fixte to make it harder for Miss M to kill me on the flats-I'll just have to suck it up on the hills I guess. 

I may even have to start training (only problem is that she always wants to come along so as I improve so does she (I know-it is a problem most guys would love to have)).


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

i seee you carry the pump under the top tube. doesn't it rattle? i have to do it along the seat tube to keep it silent. 
what a nice bike mb1...


----------



## Toothpick (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice. Very nice bike.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Get the Damn bike off the site*

Evert since it appeared all I see is this
And it's all your fault.
Nice Build


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Dude!!! I've been wanting to do a frame around those Pauls' brakes since I saw them--was thinking they'd be cool on a winter fixie type thing. How do they stop??? They now have a center mount version. Anyway, very nice.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

*another question*

How hard is it to pull the rear wheel out when you have track ends AND fenders?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*The setup is key.*



Henry Chinaski said:


> How hard is it to pull the rear wheel out when you have track ends AND fenders?


You just have to make sure you leave enough room at the rear when you set up the fenders then it is no problem at all.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Dude!!! I've been wanting to do a frame around those Pauls' brakes since I saw them--was thinking they'd be cool on a winter fixie type thing. How do they stop??? They now have a center mount version. Anyway, very nice.


They have a lot of adjustability so you can set them up pretty much any way you want. I like a really light feel at the lever so that is how mine are set up but depending on how the springs and straddle cables are set up you can get any feel you want. 

Good stuff.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

nmnmndm


----------

